# Camera for a total noob



## prabhu.wali (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi Fellas 

I am toally new to photography(been using a P&S camera with automatic mode) and i would like take up it as a hobby and i am eager to learn,please suggest me something under 21k and also  i will not be able to invest in kit lenses at least for a year


----------



## Anish (Oct 9, 2011)

From the word "kit lenses" you've mentioned I assume you are looking for a SLR camera. IMHO 21K is a small budget for a decent SLR. Anyways, I suggest you near your budget..

Canon EOS 1000D - 22.5K

Nikon D3000 - 24k

Sony NEX-3K - 19.5k

Personally I would suggest you to go with canon or nikon.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Oct 9, 2011)

well m an ameture and i've heard SLR is the best way to learn photography or m i wrong so in ur opinion whats a decent cam or should i jus go for super zooms


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 9, 2011)

No you r absolutely right...if u have lots of interest in photography and want to learn and explore new things in photography u can definitely go for a DSLR

There r no bad DSLRs ...you can definitely go for canon 1000D coz your budget is 21k...you can even get a used DSLR if u r ok with that

Generally a dslr at this budget will come with 18-55mm Kitlens...this kit lens very limited capabilities like very less zoom, poor macro...but great for landscapes, potraits and party shots....
If u want a cam with all capabilities at start then go for superzoom like FZ150 or P500 else compromise a bit with DSLR and try to develop with limited resources


----------



## prabhu.wali (Oct 9, 2011)

yh i think i'll buy the 1000D and later buy the macro kit lense so how much will a good macro lens cost me


----------



## choudang (Oct 10, 2011)

^^ go to canon/nikon sites where you will get an idea regarding prices, further you can find it out in grey market.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Oct 10, 2011)

yh but which ones the best macro lens


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 10, 2011)

A good macro lens are the 90-105mm range ones

Like Tamron 90mm, canon 100mm, nikon 105mm etc...the cheapest one among the best is tamron 90mm which cost around 18k

You can also have some other options - 
1. manual extension tube + manual 50mm
2. Auto Extension tube+ any lens
3. Reverse ring +  manual 50mm lens
4. Raynox closeup lens+ any lens


----------



## prabhu.wali (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks a ton,looks like i cant afford one any sooner


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 11, 2011)

You can easily afford the other options I gave ...I will give approx prices if u like 

1. manual extension tube + manual 50mm = 600+3k (for a used manual 50mm with aperture ring)
2. Auto Extension tube+ any lens  = kenko ETs cost around 5-6k (you can use it with your 18-55 lens)
3. Reverse ring + manual 50mm lens  = cheapest option Rs.300 for reverse ring and 3k (for a used manual 50mm with aperture ring)
4. Raynox closeup lens+ any lens  = 4-5k for Raynox 150 or Raynox 250 closup filter and it can be used with any lens


----------



## prabhu.wali (Oct 11, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> You can easily afford the other options I gave ...I will give approx prices if u like
> 
> 1. manual extension tube + manual 50mm = 600+3k (for a used manual 50mm with aperture ring)
> 2. Auto Extension tube+ any lens  = kenko ETs cost around 5-6k (you can use it with your 18-55 lens)
> ...



yh thanks again lol but all the above sound alien to me


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 11, 2011)

Bro in DSLR world there are lots of ways to do things...keep learning

Macro lens is the simplest way to take macro these r slightly complicated


----------



## prabhu.wali (Oct 11, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> Bro in DSLR world there are lots of ways to do things...keep learning
> 
> Macro lens is the simplest way to take macro these r slightly complicated



haha yh wish godspeed


----------

